# Best bet for a BIG shovelhead?



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Since the seasons are a changing, any tips on where I might try for a large flathead? Seems the feed bags should be going on now or very soon and I really want to get my 40 pounder this year.

Call me selfish, but I have yet to land a 40lber


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

Chuck P. said:


> Since the seasons are a changing, any tips on where I might try for a large flathead? Seems the feed bags should be going on now or very soon and I really want to get my 40 pounder this year.
> 
> Call me selfish, but I have yet to land a 40lber


Since the temp is dropping Ive been having good luck on softer baits like wild suckers and goldfish. Between 9pm and midnight


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Joey...


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Where you located Chuck?


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

im still searching for that elusive monster aswell 29lb is my largest and it was in the spring

been catching them on gills w/ 1/2 there tail cut off or live suckers just 10-15lbers though


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

ohio river , tappan, clendening, saltfork. all have good flathead. as far as getting one over 40 lbs you need to make the % work in your favor, spend time on the water with the baits out and you will get that big fish. dont give up on it


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Chuck
I was also hoping the flathead would feed hard but am still having trouble finding big fish. I've been playing around with the channel cats and stumbled onto several flathead up to 30 pounds that feed during the daytime.

The shad haven't moved back into the bays yet so maybe there is still time to get into larger flathead.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

smoothkip25 said:


> Where you located Chuck?


I'm in Springfield, between Dayton and Columbus.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Chuck P. said:


> I'm in Springfield, between Dayton and Columbus.


I know the GMR holds big flats, and the Scioto below greenlawn dam has produced some good fish also! Patience and time on the water is your best bet in catching a trophy Flathead! Trial and error, LOL! Ive been skunked many of nights this year on the river but im not going to give up! I know the spots hold big fish, im just waiting for that one big bite! This has been the toughest year ive had since i started fishing for them!


----------

